# Xikar multi tool



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I've read a lot of the past threads about cutters and the varying degrees that people like this brand or that brand. I like to smoke larger ring guage cigars and my cheapy guillotine cutter is just too small, and dull, and basically worthless. I recently saw the Xikar Multi Tool (for $30 at Holts) and was wondering if that would be anywhere near the quality of Xikar's other cutters and if it would be better for larger ring guages. I've resorted to biting and bits of leaf get everywhere. Suggestions primates?


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

i have personally no really been very happy with anything xikar. tried a few of their tools, and always seem happier with my standard cutter. i still have one in my car for emergencies though  
jimmy


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally, I would go with Zino, or Palio if you need to cut larger cigars.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i like my xikar cutter, previously i had POS plastic 8$ ones, so this is a far improvement. My only complaint is that the free leather sheath is a lil tight for it.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Just FYI, I found the Xikar Multi-tool at eknifeworks.com for $20. Might just have to get one. Even if Xikar isn't the best, it has to be better than using my teeth.:w


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

*Xikar multitool*

Tried one before I bought in a local smokeshop; appreciated it's ability to deal with almost any ring size but wasn't that impressed with the precision of the cut. My double blade el cheapo did a better job. Frank B


----------



## Vikder (Aug 27, 2003)

The multi-tool cuts well if the cigar is about a 45 ring or less. Anything larger than that and you will experience a torn cut where the blades meet. I've let a few people use the multi-tool and they all experienced the same thing.
It is a nice cutter for $20 though.

Vic


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Decisions decisions...The Palio looks awfully inviting. Good for larger ring guages, extreme sharpness...hmmm. I can see that this forum is going to put me in the poor house!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

*I did it!*

I broke down and bought the Palio! I found it for $32 at bargain humidors. Thanks for all the input guys. Vikder's comments were enough to convince me against the Xikar tool. I figure that the Palio will last me forever and be what I really want. No more bits'o'tobac in the teeth!

SB


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Good choice! That's about all I use anymore.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great. Now I have to go and buy a Palio!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Lamar said:


> *Great. Now I have to go and buy a Palio! *


You don't have to do anything you don't want to do.

PalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalioPalio


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I use my Palio more than any other of my cutters (Zino, Prometheus, Dupont, etc) and it has yet to not cut a very clean precision cut every single time. Great cutter for the price & very lightweight.


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

The absolute best and sharpest cutter I have used is the Garmirian although it is pricey.


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

I looked up the Palio on the net as I've yet to see one locally. I might have to pick one up as well! You guys are going to make me poor, I can tell! :w


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> I looked up the Palio on the net as I've yet to see one locally.


tom-
can you post or PM me with where you found, or where you might have ordered a palio from?
thanx
jimmy


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Jimmy here is the website that I found. http://www.amyx-christy.com/amyx-christy/main.htm

I don't have anything to do with them, but they seemed to have the most info of the sites that I've seen.


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

TomN said:


> *Jimmy here is the website that I found. http://www.amyx-christy.com/amyx-christy/main.htm
> 
> I don't have anything to do with them, but they seemed to have the most info of the sites that I've seen. *


Amyx-Christy is the manufacturer of the Palio. SilvrBck got one for $32.99 at Bargain Humidors


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

good price


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

thanx fellas!

jimmy


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

drc said:


> *Amyx-Christy is the manufacturer of the Palio. *


Ah ok, I guess I should have figured that out..


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

TomN said:


> * You guys are going to make me poor, I can tell! :w *


Get ready to spend, Tom. I think spending money on all these cool gadgets and shelling out cash for that vintage puro is more addicting than nicotine! Monkey see, monkey do.  
SB


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

SilvrBck said:


> * Monkey see, monkey do.
> SB *


Of course, around here it's more like gorilla see, gorilla do, but, yeah. Reading some of these posts can be hazardous to your credit rating. And your marriage.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, the Xikar Multi-tool came in today. I was too late to cancel the order. The verdict...eeeehhhhhh (the sound of a buzzer for the wrong answer on a game show). Yes, it has the coolness of all the little do-dads, the knife, poker, and key-ring attachment, BUT I found the quality of the cut to be sub-par. It would be cool as a gift or as a backup but what I want is a precise cut and this little guy just didn't quite have it. Maybe I'm being too picky but that is how I see it. Come to me Palio...
SB


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

My Palio should be here tomorrow!


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> My Palio should be here tomorrow!


mine too!!!
jimmy


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Running a little late, but I like my Savinelli Corona Brand cutter. Retail for around $30 & works just fine for me. [Got my first at Holt's and my 2d & 3d at Arabi Cigar out of Lousiana].

MoTheMan


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Boy you guys sure have a buying problem


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Brandon said:


> *Boy you guys sure have a buying problem  *


I see, I buy, no problem!:w


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

*Palio Cutter*

Wow this is a nice cutter! My old dual blade cutter (well not that old actually) was more of a crusher than a cutter, so I was pleasantly suprised when the Palio sliced through the cigars like a razor. 2 thumbs up, and thanks so much for the suggestion guys!


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow, I am brand-spankin'-new here and allready I can see that my next pay-check is spent.

LOL


Thanks for all of the info provided, my POS plastic double bladed style are CRAP and crushed the end of a R&J (DOM) Vintage IV last night. I NEED something that will work properly. About 2 months ago I purchased the Xikar, but, it wasnt even as good as the plastic ones I had. I keep it at my buddy's house who occasionaly smokes a cigar (he doesnt care so much about the quality of the cut).

Well, another thing to order when the paycheck comes in.....................


----------



## Vikder (Aug 27, 2003)

Someone could always throw a curveball in here and mention the Swiss Army Knife cigar cutter. 
I own pretty much every popular cutter and the SAK is the one i use most.

Vic


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I also use the SAK!


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

I havent acctually made a purchase yet. I heard there was sort of a learning curve w/the SAK cutter. Arent they scissors?

Phil


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They are a scissor type cutter made for cigars. I've had mine for about a year and a half, still as sharp as the day I got it. Requires no skill to use it!!


----------



## Phil (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll have to give it a shot. Maybe I'll get both, it couldnt hurt!!

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

*Final installment*

So, after determing that I had been using a flawed cutting technique to evaluate my new Xikar Multi-tool, I tried it again and this time I did it correctly. Then I compared the cut with my Palio. The Xikar performed much better than before but was still not as precise as the Palio. I hereby retract my dissaproval of the Multi-tool and now endorse it as a legitimate cutting option, plus cool doo-dads for $20 (don't spend any more on it). Thanks for all the responses on this thread. It has taught me a great deal about cutters and how to properly cut a fine stog.

SB


----------

